# Any public hunting land in Licking Co.?



## postalhunter1 (Jun 5, 2010)

So, I am thinking about hunting in Licking or Muskingum and I notice that harvest numbers for deer are quite high in Licking. But, I also notice that there seems to be zero public access. Do any of you hunt in these counties? I have hunted Wayne N.F. In Monroe Co. for the last ten years and I am just looking for area with a little more trophy potential. What I am not wanting is a pricey hunting lease for the hunting season. But with no public land I am curious how those harvest numbers are SO high? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Of course go to ODNR's site for state grounds:
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/wil...eAreaMapsLandingPage/tabid/19694/Default.aspx

Powelson, Dillon & Woodbury are all good public grounds.

When I was hunting public I checked out Dillon and found lots of deer signs and lots of ground as possible setups. I dropped down from Willis Creek to check it out as a possible option. Wills Creek is a good place hardly seen any body while bow hunting but would not do it for gun season. If you try Wills Creek you will need the AEP premission paper for Conesville Coal lands.


----------



## BuckBlocker (Aug 18, 2012)

I am definitely interested in hunting Licking as well. I am just afraid there might be too much pressure!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## postalhunter1 (Jun 5, 2010)

BuckBlocker said:


> I am definitely interested in hunting Licking as well. I am just afraid there might be too much pressure!
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I am just curious since there is zero public land is everyone getting hunting leases or what is going on?? 


God, Family, Work, Hunting.....


----------

